
How 5G will reinvent “working from home” - zerogvt
https://qz.com/work/1707685/how-5g-will-transform-our-ability-to-work-from-home/
======
hrnnnnnn
Anywhere I would want to work away from the office - my house, a cafe - has
decent wifi. I'm not sure how 5G will make any difference there.

